# Columbia information?



## Double Clutch (Jan 12, 2008)

Would someone be able to tell me what kind of rear hub was used on Columbia bicycles? The frame I have is from 1947. I do not know what model bike it is other than the year.

Thank you for the help!
Dave


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 12, 2008)

do yo have a pictures of the bike, do you have the rear wheel?


----------



## Double Clutch (Jan 12, 2008)

*Columbia information...*

No I don't have any wheels, just a frame. I'll post some pictures soon.
Thanks


----------



## Double Clutch (Jan 25, 2008)

*Columbia information...*

Here is my Columbia frame. Can anyone tell me what model this might be? The year seems to be 1947 from the serial number. I haven't seen a Columbia bike with frame ends like this one. I would like to find parts for it. Any leads would be appreciated!

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 25, 2008)

well from just a frame you can make it any model you want that is from 1947, This is the only frame style of yours I found http://www.bikeicons.com/images/1941 Columbia Superb Limited Edition.gif


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 25, 2008)

Why do you think it is a Columbia?


----------



## JOEL (Jan 26, 2008)

New Departure (to answer your question)


----------



## JOEL (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a 48 model:
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2001-11/5529/columbia.JPG


----------



## Double Clutch (Jan 26, 2008)

*Columbia information...*

Thanks for the info!
 I thought it was a Columbia because the serial number seemed to match the Columbia numbers on the chart on the "Old Roads" website and place it in 1947. Although last night I found a couple bikes on the web that look similar and they are both 1940 era Elgins, made by Monark. Another question of mine would be, how interchangable are parts on these bikes. Will a similar vintage fork, handlebars and crank fit or are the manufacturers very different in their tube sizes and bearing sizes? Sorry, I'm a newby to vintage bikes. Thanks again to all!
Dave


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 26, 2008)

ok im going to look at my columbia and take a picture of frame specific and thats where we'll find details to make sure yours is a columbia or not.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 26, 2008)

Double Clutch said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I thought it was a Columbia because the serial number seemed to match the Columbia numbers on the chart on the "Old Roads" website and place it in 1947. Although last night I found a couple bikes on the web that look similar and they are both 1940 era Elgins, made by Monark. Another question of mine would be, how interchangable are parts on these bikes. Will a similar vintage fork, handlebars and crank fit or are the manufacturers very different in their tube sizes and bearing sizes? Sorry, I'm a newby to vintage bikes. Thanks again to all!
> Dave




I think you are on to something since to the best of my limited knowledge, Columbia did not use that type of rear dropout with the washer chain adjuster. I have only seen it on Elgins and maybe a very few others. The other clues to its make are the bolt-on kick stand and the bolt-on drop stand.


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 8, 2008)

hello ,
my rearhub is a bendix but i have one from 1950,
i will look into my documentation monday, i will let you know


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a 48 Columbia Superb frame on Ebay now!!! It's dark blue, Has forward facing dropouts...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 21, 2008)

*47...*

These frames were used from 39-47 for Elgin and Columbia the Monarks pics you show are different... this frame is similar to the repop 41 Columbias The parts to finish this bike are plentiful you could even make it a WWII Columbia with olive drab paint or a Air Rider Special Check out nostalgic.net for more pics!!!

Memory Lane has a tank that will fit this frame for 25 bucks!!!

The rear hub would have been a New Departure or Morrow with a date code of the letter P or Q, Bendix came out after 1951 

J-Me


----------

